

Google Tech Talk: "All Questions Answered" by Donald Knuth - enterneo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLBvCB2kr4Q&feature=feedu

======
daoudc
I saw Knuth's version of this talk in London - what a legend! The poor guy had
an awful cough but soldiered on, insisting he was fine.

